# Heartburn, Vomiting, Chills



## jglr (Oct 30, 2003)

I need to post this to see if anyone else experiences this. Before I discovered I had a hyperactive thyroid, I had bouts with acute heartburn. Once a month, shortly after giving birth, I would get hit with heartburn, get chills, and then most often I would end up vomitting. Within 12 hours I would be fine. I am now on almost no medicine for my thyroid, so there's a chance it's going hyper again. Last Saturday this kind of episode happened again, for the first time since being medicated. I also noticed that my heart rate was pretty high. That night it was about 102 and the next morning, after breaking my slight fever and getting a lot of rest, it was still 108. There is nothing about this heartburn/vomitting thing that seems normal to me. Other than the Graves' Disease, I don't think there's anything wrong with me medically. Is it possible that this is related to my thyroid? Or am I just nuts? Someone mentioned this might sound like my gallbladder?


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

I have major heartburn/vomiting (I am IBS-D & GERD) but I dont know whether the vomiting is more to do with my IBS than my GERD. Check with you Doctor ?


----------



## working4peace (Nov 6, 2003)

I have IBS-D/C, GERD, and colitis (lucky me!) and I throw up on a regular basis which causes extra heartburn. I would like some more information on this as well-- is it normal for any or all of these conditions to cause regular vomiting???ps- hang in there


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

I cant do peppermint cos of my GERD as that is meant to help. I do do Fennel and Ginger Caps and Teas. Ginger especially is known for nausea. I havent vomited or felt queasy in 8 days which for me is great !


----------

